# NABBA NORTH WEST Results



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Juniors Under 18

1st Marcel Vormawah

2nd Ben Adams

3rd Josh Magnall

4th Guy Crosbie

Juniors Under 21

1st Ryan Cartwright

2nd Luke Sutton

3rd Jamie Gardiner

4th Aaron Boon

Masters Over 40

1st Oscar Roberts

2nd Ken Prescott

3rd Alan King

4th Joe Nicholas

Masters Over 50

1st Gordon Pasquil

2nd Jim Moore

3rd David Foo

Masters Over 60

1st Walter O'Malley

First Timers

1st Richard O'Hara

2nd Lee Quin

3rd Eamon O'Mally

4th Gareth Wilson

Miss Toned Figure

1st Sara Mura

2nd Catherine Hosker

3rd Maria Ward

4th Natalie Woods

Miss Trained Figure

1st Anita Kenyon

2nd Vanessa Sewell

Novice

1st Thomas Bennett

2nd Terry Phillips

3rd Adam Snead

4th Kade Kendal

Class 4

1st Garry Hutton

2nd Michael Pendergast

3rd Paul Hurley

Class 3

David Hayes

Class 2

1st Darren Smith

2nd Martin Williams

3rd Shane Carr

Class 1

1st Simon Drake

2nd Paul Crossland

3rd Younes Mokhiaryrad

Overall Winner Darren Smith

Pro Am

1st Steve Brook

2nd Dave Guest

3rd Sean Watson

4th Jason Corrick

If you copy these results credit D 'N' S Video. Thank you.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Miss Toned Figure

1st Sara Mura

2nd Catherine Hosker

*3rd Ria Ward*

4th Natalie Woods

Her name is Maria Ward


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Will change it, the names were taken from the official list of names.

All changed.


----------



## MarcelVormawah (May 17, 2010)

First Place in the Junior Under 18s in "Marcel Vormawah" dunno why my names spelt wrong on it aha =]


----------



## d.r.h. (May 19, 2009)

class 3 was david heyes not david hayer guys. thanks


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good to see Mick came second in Class 4 - haven't seen him in a while. Hope his legs are on par this year.

And also good to see big Si Drake winning class 1. The guy's an absolute monster.


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

All changed. 

Unfortunately if you don't check the name put down by who ever signs you in on the day, how ever they spell your name is how we and everyone else gets it.


----------



## MarcelVormawah (May 17, 2010)

ohh ok then thanks anyways for changing that =]


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

http://michaelfawcettphotography.webs.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=9032294

some pictures from the show there


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you Paul for posting that, much appreciated


----------

